# Service StabiliTrak/Service Traction Control



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

kunz36 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know this has been posted a time or two before, but the issue I'm having seems to be different. I had a similar issue last year and posted the following around a few forums:
> 
> ...


Helpful to post year, trim, engine and mileage.....


----------



## kunz36 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahhh, oops. Thought I had it in my original post from some time ago. Sorry about that.

Vehicle is a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS
1.8L I-4 Engine, Manual Trans.
A little over 97,000 miles


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Recent similar post:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-gen1-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/238729-service-stabilitrak-new-rear-wheel-bearing.html

However before throwing parts at it might be good to have any stored codes read and interpreted by a mechanic. Even though CEL is gone, they still might be stored and readable.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

YOU HAVE THE SAME THING AS ME!! i finally figured it out!!!!!!! Most likely your mass air flow sensor if you already fixed your intake manifold check valve (search cruze talk for pictures ) and valve cover (pcv valve could burst if intake manifold check valve is missing) If you have repalced both, then i would say MAF, been reseraching this OVER A YEAR! 

check it out!  
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/237279-code-p0300-u0100.html


----------

